# Two suspects arrested for kidnapping



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Great job by WPD/MSP with getting this crackhead off the roads this morning.










Driver in morning chase due in court

*By Linda Bock TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*
*[email protected]*

*WORCESTER* - A 28-year-old Worcester man is scheduled to be arraigned in Central District Court this afternoon in connection with a dramatic car and foot chase this morning.

Drivers on Interstate 290 this morning witnessed a car slam into guardrails on both sides of the eastbound highway. The car was being pursued by police shortly before 9 a.m.

The driver sideswiped a tractor dump truck as police were closing in. The driver abandoned the car near the Burncoat underpass and sprinted across the three busy westbound lanes of traffic.

Full story:
Two suspects arrested for kidnapping


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I was stuck on the desk for this one...DAMMIT

Full story:
http://www.telegram.com/article/20100713/NEWS/7130429/1116

Van stolen with kids in back seat










*By Scott J. Croteau TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*
[email protected]

Add a comment










Jaime Collazo and Christopher Colecchi appear yesterday in Central District Court, Worcester, on charges of kidnapping, stolen motor vehicles and other charges. (T&G Staff/DAN GOULD)
Enlarge photo


The 2007 Toyota Camry, allegedly stolen by Mr. Colecchi, after it struck a guardrail on I-290 then skidded across all three lanes of traffic and crashed into the median. (T&G Staff/DAN GOULD)
Enlarge photo

*WORCESTER* - Two men authorities accuse of stealing a minivan while two young children slept in the back seat were arraigned in court yesterday on kidnapping and larceny of a motor vehicle charges.

A lawyer for one of the men believed the men were being over-charged.

"It appears they had absolutely no intent to kidnap someone," Adam T. Narris, the defense lawyer for Jaime Collazo, 36, of Worcester, said in Central District Court. He said the van was stopped when the suspects in the case noticed children were inside the vehicle.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Great job WPD & MSP!!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Great job, I like the WPD uniforms.


----------

